# Ql3 PCP training moving to Gagetown?



## Hunter (4 Jun 2013)

Anyone know anything more about this?

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=4785


----------



## Armymedic (4 Jun 2013)

All I know is that QL 5 AEC tng is done in Moncton.


----------



## MedCorps (4 Jun 2013)

Yes, the contract for English PCP training went up for bid, the last contract with JIBC having run it's course and the contract once again open for competition. 

QL3 Med Tech PCP training will now be in Moncton, NB at Medavie HealthEd... the same people who currently have the QL5A AEC contract.  It think the first serial is starting in the next few months.  

MC


----------

